# Reliable paint match seller, that's reasonable?



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, 

I was wondering where you guys go to get reliable paint matches?

For stone chips I've used Chipex before on a Boxster for Carmine Red and the colour was miles off, and wasn't cheap either.

I need a match for 18 plate BMW 4 Series Gran Coupe Estoril Blue and and an Audi A3 67 plate, which is black.

Do you guys use any online sites getting a match based on the reg/ paint code or do you try and find a local bodyshop and see if they can supply you paint after using a spectrophotometer? Are they keen on doing this, as I would assume they would rather do the work themselves?

Also, is the procedure the same for getting paint for a gun, as I'm going to look into doing my own smart repairs, as there's a couple of areas I could do with sorting out, and will no doubt need in the future also.

Would the dealers supply paint? Any idea on cost?

I'm in the North East (Middlesbrough), if anywhere knows a place up here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

ChrisWev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering where you guys go to get reliable paint matches?
> 
> ...


Any decent paint/bodyshop suppliers will have a spectro and will be able to match it for you. Spectrophotometers are only for a guide though. They read the colour from 3 angles. This is accurate for a blendable match. On new-ish cars that should be fine and wouldn't need blending. Certainly on the black. For trickier jobs the larger paint manufacturers will have a full scanner in their labs which reads the colour from 64 angles.

The minimum order is usually 300ml (some paint shops do 200ml, but others don't as it's too small a quantity on some of the tinters to achieve an accurate match, but the difference in price will be about £2 anyway). and should cost about £11-£12+VAT.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Dealers normally supply paint, price varies from manufacturer to manufacturer and depending on size/bottle/spray can. If you can't get to a dealer, partsmonster.co.uk tend to resell genuine touchup kits for most manufacturers.

I have also used paint from a friendly bodyshop, and I've heard very good things about paints4u.com as well. I would actually say that the bodyshop paint was the most accurate match.


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

mikechesterman said:


> Any decent paint/bodyshop suppliers will have a spectro and will be able to match it for you. Spectrophotometers are only for a guide though. They read the colour from 3 angles. This is accurate for a blendable match. On new-ish cars that should be fine and wouldn't need blending. Certainly on the black. For trickier jobs the larger paint manufacturers will have a full scanner in their labs which reads the colour from 64 angles.
> 
> The minimum order is usually 300ml (some paint shops do 200ml, but others don't as it's too small a quantity on some of the tinters to achieve an accurate match, but the difference in price will be about £2 anyway). and should cost about £11-£12+VAT.


Thanks Mike,

So I would be better taking it to a paint/ bodyshop supplier, rather than an actual bodyshop garage?

The BMW is metallic, so not sure if that makes a difference? The colour is common though, so should help hopefully.

Are any of these on-line? Can they not go off the paint code to get a reliable match, otherwise what is the point in the code?

More than happy to pay £12 for 300ml, it's cheaper than the chip/ dent companies and probably sounds like they will get a better match?

Cheers for the help.


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Cookeh said:


> Dealers normally supply paint, price varies from manufacturer to manufacturer and depending on size/bottle/spray can. If you can't get to a dealer, partsmonster.co.uk tend to resell genuine touchup kits for most manufacturers.
> 
> I have also used paint from a friendly bodyshop, and I've heard very good things about paints4u.com as well. I would actually say that the bodyshop paint was the most accurate match.


Ah the dealers are all close, but thought they would want like £100 for the paint, and give it out in a spray can, which I imagine isn't great on chips and nowhere near as good as gun?

Saying that, I could spray from the can into a cup, and brush on for the chips.

I've got to fix a scrape on the BMW bumper too, but it's low down and only small 30mm x 4mm, so I might be better brushing that on also and then levelling with the solution/ pad I got with a previous chipex purchase. I think spraying that area would be more risk, for little gain.

I'll have a look at paints4u, cheers for the help.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

ChrisWev said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> So I would be better taking it to a paint/ bodyshop supplier, rather than an actual bodyshop garage?
> 
> ...


A quick Google search for paint factors in your area brings this place up, which looks quite good as they do Lechler paints, which are usually one of the best for matching

https://johndaveylimited.com/


----------



## ChrisWev (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Mike, that's really helpful.


----------

